# Holy val leaf batman!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was looking at my tank from the other side that I don't normally look and my eye trailed along the length of a val leaf...one of the vals I got from the lake... 35 INCHES!!!! That is simply amazing!!! at least for me. Especially since it was a locally collected plant. I had to use my meter stick to measure it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That is super long!!! Way to grow a super plant :3


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, that's a crazy long plant... and who still has a meter-stick anymore?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I do....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Leaf has been measured... it is now over 4 feet in length. I curled it gently and put it back.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The leaf is almost 6 feet being a total of 71 inches long.


----------

